# Ibis by Ride



## Härtner (26. September 2008)

Hier könnt ihr eure Ibis-Bikes während der Fahrt posten 

Von mir folgt gleich ein Bild kommen aber noch en Paar dazu


----------



## Stefan H (27. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (27. September 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Mojo und mir irgendwo in den schweizer Bergen...


----------



## Jocki (29. September 2008)

Wolfgangseechallenge 2008 - Da gings mir noch ganz gut


----------



## Härtner (29. September 2008)

Finde keine spannenden Fotos mehr ^^

Brauch mal jemanden für ne session


----------



## exklusiv-bikes (5. November 2008)

Die Aufahrt zum Plamort ist über die alte Militärstrasse super





[/URL][/IMG]
Bei Ankunft auf Plamort (2025 m) hat man gigantische Aussichten





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jever98 (26. November 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner Transalp, und von einer Mont Blanc Umrundung (letztes Bild) - Mojo hat super funktioniert!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juli 2009)

So jetzt hab ich auch endlich eins! Bei einer Privaten Transalp 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scheibenbremse (19. Dezember 2009)

ich belebe mal diesen beitrag von seite 2 und trage auch mal ein bild hierzu bei 

fahrt ihr etwa alle nicht mehr


----------



## Härtner (9. Januar 2010)

Ibis by Huckepack 






Gipfel


----------



## mother lode (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exitjoe (6. Februar 2010)

sorry


----------



## exitjoe (6. Februar 2010)

Ich konnte bis jetzt nur im Schnee und Eis fahren und freue mich 
auf einen schönen staubigen Trail.


----------



## xenongolf (6. Juli 2010)

24h Rennen am Herthasee!! 

Is natürlich schwierig für den Photografen die schnellen Fahrer festzuhalten


----------



## Stefan H (6. Juli 2010)

Gibt´s mehr Fotos?


----------



## xenongolf (6. Juli 2010)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Gibt´s mehr Fotos?



Vom Ibis hab ich sonst noch keins gefunden. 
Allerding kann man auf www.singletrail.net noch mal nachschauen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (7. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenongolf (7. Juli 2010)

Meinen Respekt hast Du - Das sieht sogar auf den Bildern steil aus. SEHR GEIL


----------



## Stefan H (7. Juli 2010)

Schöne Bilder hier. . .mehr davon!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. Juli 2010)

Sehr lässig! 
Wo ist das aufgenommen?


----------



## Härtner (8. Juli 2010)

stefan wir müssen mal wieder riden gehn


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Juli 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Sehr lässig!
> Wo ist das aufgenommen?



Danke,
1. Bild Kinzig Pass, Urnersee, Kanton Uri, CH


----------



## Stefan H (10. September 2010)

Hier ein HD in Aktion von einem bekannten aus dem  U.s. Forum...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Oktober 2010)

Hammermäßig!!


----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Januar 2011)

Sommer, Sonne, Trails ahhhh....


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (31. Januar 2011)

Gestern waren wir mal ein bischen im Schnee spielen  
Sorry für die quallität ist aber nur mit dem Handy gemacht 












Gruß Falko =)


----------



## Stefan H (19. Februar 2011)

...im Taunus ist der Schnee schon von gestern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (25. Februar 2011)

Max Schumann hat sein Fatmodul Ant auch mal kurzfristig gegen das Mojo HD getauscht. Seine Meinung: Kann was.


----------



## nuts (1. April 2011)

Foto von Jens Staudt alias Grinsekater... einzige Frage: War der Trail oder das Fahrrad besser? Knappes Rennen, hohes Niveau


----------



## Stefan H (1. April 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## storchO (1. April 2011)

aber hallo! Gleich mal gelikt


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (9. August 2011)

Waren vergangenes Wochenende in Albstadt unterwegs, leider gabs die  guten Bilder vom Wurzelfeld nicht online =( aber hier trotzem mal die zwei  Ich muss sagen der zweite Laufradsatz lont, hatte nur meine andere Sattelsütze vergessen, was dem Hebel der Reverbe beim liften unweigerlich zum Verhängnis wurde^^

Kann den Bikepark in Albstadt wirklich jedem nur wärmstens empfehelen, da kommt jeder runter und hat seinen Spaß und die Leute dort sind suuuper freundlich und hilfsbereit!

MfG Falko











ride on


----------



## Rebell-78 (9. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder FRITZZ 
Habe etwas ausgraben können  (retro Mojo)













ride on


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. August 2011)

So von mir auch wieder eines! Lenzerheide 2011 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rebell-78 (11. November 2011)

no comment...siehe Federweg


----------



## Stefan H (13. November 2011)

Fragt sich wo die Sattelspitze steckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chema17 (9. April 2012)




----------



## chema17 (9. April 2012)




----------



## Kerberos (24. Mai 2012)

Letzten Samstag auf dem Wildspitz:


----------



## Kerberos (20. August 2012)

Ende Juli im Wallis am Aletsch-Gletscher. Kalt und neblig war's, aber trotzdem schön!


----------



## nopeiler (20. August 2012)

Erste Juli Woche in PDS










Es gab aber auch trockene Stunden


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. August 2012)

Hatte gerade keine Fotokamera dabei, deswegen nur ein Vid 


Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (25. August 2012)

"Nur ein Vid", haha. Sieht nach viel Arbeit aus, sowohl filmen/fahren, als auch Editing. Ausserdem finde ich es sehr erfrischend, zwischen den vielen Park-Videos einfach mal heimischen Wald, wie wir ihn alle von unseren normalen Hausrunden kennen, verarbeitet zu sehen. Und dann noch angereichert mit Vitamin P, sieht einfach genial aus! Gute Arbeit


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. August 2012)

Danke, Ist aber mit Nuclear Pesto angereichert


----------



## sevens4 (25. August 2012)

Hier ein Bildchen von einer Abfahrt mit 1800 meter nur runter


----------



## Bubba. (1. September 2012)

Ahoi,

ich dachte, ich poste mal einen kurzen Bericht von meinem Kurztrip ins Kleinwalsertal. 4 Tage Alpen bei herrlichstem Wetter 
wie immer alles mit einem kleinen 

vor dem Start:




der erste Anstieg, boah, ist das steil:




etwas posieren vor diesem Panorama-Ausblick:




leider war der Rest der Tour geprägt von Schieben und tragen, da wir uns leider einen (für mich) größtenteils unfahrbaren Trail ausgesucht hatten. 
Am nächsten Tag wollten wir mehr fahrbare Trails finden...

"Lass uns mal an der Kanzlwand hoch, ich glaube, da kann man gut hochfahren" -  von wegen:




dafür nach 3 Stunden Schieben in der Hitze dieses Fast-Gipfelfoto:




und schon war der nächste, vermeintlich fahrbare Weg zum Fellhorn ausgemacht. Was keiner von uns wusste, es handelt sich um einen Wanderweg mit tausenden von Stufen... soviel zum Thema mehr fahren. Also Bikes geschultert und hochgestiefelt.

Oben angekommen: wo ist das Sauerstoffzelt?




Dafür gab es auf 2025m Höhe dann doch eine atemberaubende Aussicht. Es war nebenbei auch für mich das erste Mal auf einem derartigen Gipfel:




leider war der Weg abwärts genausowenig fahrbar und von Stufen durchsetzt. Also wieder die Bikes geschultert:




dafür wartete unten dieser Bergsee auf uns und sorgte für die idyllischsten Momente der Tour:




das kalte Wasser tut so gut...




die Tour endete mit einem Stück tollen Trail bergab, der alles zu bieten hatte, was man sich vorstellen kann, Steine, Wurzeln, Kanten und einiges an Flow. Weswegen wir dann nach der ganzen Schieberei einfach ohne zu Fotografieren durchgeblasen sind. Zumindest bis zu dem Teil, an dem wir wieder zu Fuß absteigen mussten.

Am nächsten Tag bestand ich dann darauf, dass wir uns an eine der beschriebenen Touren halten. Wir suchten uns den "kleinen Grenzverkehr" mit ca. 30km und etwa 700hm aus. Leider ließ uns unser Orientierungssin zwischendrin mehrfach im Stich 

ich glaube, wir müssen hier runter:




dann beschlich mich eine Ahnung und wir hielten an, um die Karte zu checken. Ergebnis: wir müssen wieder hoch  




"Und, bist Du noch fit?" - Antwort:




"Lass' uns mal hoch zu dieser Hütte dort. Dahinter gehts auch weiter."




Meine Güte, hört das denn nie auf? Wie kann sowas nur als "mittel" deklariert werden?




Im Endeffekt hatten wir uns hier von der eigentlichen Route entfernt. Der mehr als kräftezehrende Anstieg wurde belohnt durch ein plötzliches Ende mit der Erkenntnis, komplett falsch zu sein.

Immerhin fanden wir nach einigen kräftigen Flüchen zurück auf die Route. Ein paar entspanntere Kilometer weiter wartetet die Breitachklamm auf uns. Diese Stelle ist wirklich atemberaubend. Zur Belohnung machten ein paar freundliche Wanderer noch Fotos von unserer Gruppe:




Dann wurde es wieder steiler (zu erkennen am Gesichtsausdruck  ):




an der Söllereggbahn angekommen entschieden wir uns für die Auffahrt mit der Gondel. Für alles andere war es deutlich zu heiß (und ich deutlich zu platt...):




etwas Kühlung für die Birne:




nach ein paar Kilometern auf der Höhe fanden wir dann doch noch diesen herrlichen Trail. YAYY!




Auf geht's:




Daheim angekommen musste erstmal etwas Kühlung her:




Und die Sonne brennt weiter auf die Mütze:




Zum Schluss noch das Dankeschön ans Binchen für die schönen Tage ohne jegliche Problemchen. "Ich liebe Dich" - "Ich Dich auch" 




Fazit: Traumhaft schöne Landschaft, Faszination der Berge erlebt - nächstes Mal halten wir uns von Anfang an an die beschriebenen Touren 

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Kerberos (2. Oktober 2012)

Lenzerheide 9/2012:


----------



## saene (2. Oktober 2012)

Das HD hat den Marathon klaglos überstanden


----------



## Stefan H (2. Oktober 2012)

Hübsche Bilder Bubba


----------



## ibisBikerin (10. Oktober 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24214


----------



## Mojomaen (13. Februar 2013)

Hab hier mal noch ein Paar bilder aus Albstadt gefunden, eine woche vor dem Saisonclosing, wunderschönes Wetter, strahlender Sonnenschein...

immer schön in den Anlieger pressen das Ding 






durchs Steinfeld gehts natürlich auch tadellos mit dem HD





Kurz vor dem Ziel nochmal ein bisschen Spaß 





immer mit der ruhe und smoth über die dinger 





too fast for yaaa )





alles in allem ein schöner Tag, doch eine Woche später, morgens der Blick aus dem Fenster... Eisblumen und Winterlandschaft...ein Blick auf die Webcam des  Bikeparks Albstadt...Schnee...40cm...kurzer Anruf beim Kollegen: Mo, Albstadt, 40cm Neuschnee...drauf geschissen Schlammreifen und trotzdem fahren? KLAR! gesagt, getan.
Es war eine ziemliche rutschpartie, Sommerreifen auf dem Auto Schlammreifen auf dem fahrrad und kleidung für die komplette Familie Wollny dabei doch es hat sich gelohnt...Spanferkel und Glühpunsch sei dank konnte man sich innerlich aufwärmen und gegen nasse Kleidung half es allein 5 minuten am Feuer zu verbringen, leider haben wir keinen fotografen gefunden der bei solchen Verhältnisen freiwillig um Unterholz kauert doch ein bisschen was haben wir 






und zu guter letzt:




MfG EX-FRITZZ_RIDER Call me Mojomaen <3


----------



## Bubba. (9. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich war mit dem Binchen in Idstein beim 24h Rennen. Es war für mich das erste Rennen überhaupt, aber alles in allem eine super Erfahrung. Auch wenn es später ziemlich nass und ich zum Schluss total alle (so soll es ja auch sein! ) war hat es riesigen Spaß und nächstes Jahr will ich auf jeden Fall wieder mitmachen. Eine tolle Veranstaltung!

Hier ein paar Fotos von www.sportograf.de (danke nochmal für die Fotos und den freundlichen Support!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

